# Neck tag info



## relikrealm (May 7, 2011)

I have an idea of the info the neck tags should contain but im still a bit unclear about the RN# is it necesarry or not?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

When re-labeling, you need to include an RN Number or Full Corporate Name.

An RN Number is free and easy to get. You can apply here:
https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/textilern/wrnreq$rn.call_rn?p_mode=INS


----------



## relikrealm (May 7, 2011)

kimura-mma said:


> When re-labeling, you need to include an RN Number or Full Corporate Name.
> 
> An RN Number is free and easy to get. You can apply here:
> https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/textilern/wrnreq$rn.call_rn?p_mode=INS


Thanks, I already registered. But ive also noticed some shirts that have the following:

RN:234324 CA:4847585

what is the CA number?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

A CA Number is the Canadian version of an RN Number. You would only need it if you plan on selling in Canada. 


ABrandWithNoName.com


----------

